# IN MARKET FOR NEW DEER LEASE!



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 7, 2018)

It looks like I am in the market again for a membership in a new deer lease. I am looking for the following:
1- Lease in Meriwether or Harris Counties.
2- Trophy buck harvest of 125 inch or better
3- Limits on doe harvest, I like to kill two does for deer meat if I do not kill a buck
4- 100 acres per member minimum
5- Secure camp with power
6- Club planted nice food plots
7- Nice club stands, box stands or nice ladders
8- Supplemental feeding
9- Access to entire lease
10- Rifle and Bow Hunting
11- Good road system on property
       I am willing to pay a premium for a premium lease. I pay when due and show up for most of the work days. Send me a private message or call me at 770-853-0010.
Mike


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 7, 2018)

Expect $2000 to $3000 if you can find it. 

With supplemental feeding, it may run higher than this. 

Good land is likely $15 / acre (or more) so there is $1500 annually right there. 

Good plots will run $200-250 per acre once they are cleaned and pH is 6.5 or so - winter plots only. Oats / wheat and clover will feed early October thru late March or early April. 

Wish you great luck but if these criteria are non optional, I would suggest leasing your own 3-400 acre farm and going in with a few like minded folks. 

.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 7, 2018)

Might be cheaper to invest in your own hundred acres....I'd check with a realtor.


----------



## ucfireman (Dec 7, 2018)

I can put you in contact with some in Coweta close to the state park if interested. About 1900 ac if memory serves and 3.5 yo or older.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2018)

What happened?


----------



## Bobby Linton (Dec 7, 2018)

Throwback said:


> What happened?


That made me LOL.
Points 8 and 10 were both supplemental feeding. Maybe that was the problem?

Were you paying top dollar for a club with shabby stands, poor food plots, and not enough supplemental feeding?


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 12, 2018)

My current club is having some leadership turnover. I and some others are trying to keep it together. A smart strategy is to explore all avenues going forward.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Dec 12, 2018)

That’s a lot of money for what your wanting pinky


----------



## sleepr71 (Dec 12, 2018)

Good luck man. I gave up on clubs. Bought my own & hunt when/where/like I want to. Of course..I can’t afford the acreage that most clubs have..but...BUT..I see just as many deer,and kill a decent buck..at least every other year ? A decent buck is 3.5 or older! That’s better than most of the “trophy” deer leases I’ve paid to be part of!! Anyway.. do what works for you.. and ask to talk to previous club members BEFORE you give em your hard earned money. Lot of smooth talking characters out there,running multiple leases these days?


----------



## willie1971 (Dec 12, 2018)

sleepr71 said:


> Good luck man. I gave up on clubs. Bought my own & hunt when/where/like I want to. Of course..I can’t afford the acreage that most clubs have..but...BUT..I see just as many deer,and kill a decent buck..at least every other year ? A decent buck is 3.5 or older! That’s better than most of the “trophy” deer leases I’ve paid to be part of!! Anyway.. do what works for you.. and ask to talk to previous club members BEFORE you give em your hard earned money. Lot of smooth talking characters out there,running multiple leases these days?



wise choice, it that suits.  been in a few clubs, and they all failed because they were either too big or too political or both.  too much drama.  Just to share --  my strategy has been to knock on doors/ask neighbors and trap and simply look around.  trapping has opened up a lot of properties - albeit taken a couple years - but i hunt at no charge.  All landowners have their sets of rules, like hunt clubs, and respect them fully.  still looking for more/new properties, because they may change their mind, kick you off because a relative wants to hunt, etc. But it hasn't been easy -- I've had confrontations with hunters who "been hunting here back in the day" who never had permission to begin with.  I know every area has different results, but if you are nice and build trust, you'll get there eventually


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 12, 2018)

Moved to here. Good luck ??


----------

